# cast iron alligator



## welddigger (Jun 30, 2006)

i believe this is a nutcracker.just thought maybe some of you guys were into this kinda of cast iron.i have a little collection of cast iron bottle openers but no nutcrakcers till now.it has all the signs of being oldand is really cool!it is 7 3/4 '' long and appears to be origanally painted in a gold thick paint like the stuff on old house radiators.there is some brighter green paint over that wich looks like it was done later.the paint is generally wore off over the whole outside but the gold is stiill intact on the inside.it is a good quality casting and the seems are tight between the two pieces.good design,good size and has a good feel.i looked thruogh all my research material and couldn't find anything that had an excact match,so i was wondering if you fellows recgonizes this as a repro or know if it is a good old one,or really have any info that would help me !!!!


----------



## JGUIS (Jun 30, 2006)

Where's da pic?


----------



## welddigger (Jun 30, 2006)

oh yeh! the pictures


----------



## welddigger (Jun 30, 2006)

another


----------



## welddigger (Jun 30, 2006)

e


----------



## welddigger (Jun 30, 2006)

zzzzz!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## welddigger (Jun 30, 2006)

ffffffffffffffffaaaaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrttttttttttttttttttt!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## welddigger (Jun 30, 2006)

heres some of my bottle openers . i got acouple more hiding out somewhere?i haven't figured out a good way to display them yet or find a shelf that does them justice,so i pile them up in acorner of my'' i don't know what to do with''shelf


----------



## capsoda (Jun 30, 2006)

HA!HA!HA!HA! Your killin me man. Nice stuff.[]


----------



## JGUIS (Jun 30, 2006)

Nice!  So have you fed him any nuts yet?


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jun 30, 2006)

Het WD, I like cast stuff to. I was thinking a match safe and went looking. I found a RR one on ebay. Doesn't mean there not right too I guess.
http://cgi.ebay.com/Monon-Railroad-Alligator-Cast-Iron-Match-Holder-Lapel_W0QQitemZ270002598167QQihZ017QQcategoryZ130QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## welddigger (Jul 2, 2006)

hey thanks guys and thanks cowseatmaize,i  asked  locally and everybody said "yeh,your probally right"wich really don't help!i don't know if the local oldtimers just don't want to be bothered or they don't know and don't want to let on that they don't.but thanks it's a big help.


----------



## zanes_antiques (Sep 5, 2006)

I'd say match safe too I have one that is a frog. It was a premium from a stove company


----------



## GuntherHess (Sep 15, 2006)

Match safe , the back is the striker


----------

